# Favorite Sandwich?



## kimbaby (Feb 8, 2006)

I love a combo of deli fresh ham,smoked turkey,provolone, red onions,bell peppers,black olives, nice zesty vinegarette, topped with a dash of salt and pepper,served on whole wheat hoagie,with a pickle on the side and maybe some chips... also love tuna on rye with swiss cheese melted...
whats your ideal sandwhich?


----------



## tilly (Feb 8, 2006)

That sounds like a winner to me--that is my favorite too. And I love a good crispy grilled cheese and a ham salad toastie now and then.....A burger with tomato lettuce and onion and dill pickle and mayo, BLT's rock, well I could just go on and on and on now couldn't I????????
Better question, which one's do I not like.....


----------



## Suus (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, that first one sounds very rich. My favourite right now must be a club sandwich I had the other day, called Crazy Dutch.
It was made with two slices thick, fresh but toasted, whole grain bread, arugola, Dutch goat's cheese (like Gouda, but made out of goat's milk) grainy mustard, grilled zucchini and sundried tomatoes....
I was in heaven.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a little sandwich shop on the waterfront in Vancouver BC... Bo Jangles.  It has the very best veggie sandwich... I would kill for one of those right about now.

But at home... grilled swiss cheese with mayo, ham, thinly sliced tomato, mushroom and onion on a French bread roll..   ( should be served with tomato soup!)


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2006)

My #1 would have to be one of our burgers, made with 1/3 lb. good ground chuck, seasoned with S&P only, and cooked just until the juices run clear. I like mine on a toasted bun with mustard and relish, and topped with cheese and a garden fresh tomato. If I don't have a good tomato, I add a little squirt of catsup. I also enjoy a few grilled or caramelized onions upon occasion, but no raw onion, thank you. 
I'd just as soon have a really good burger as a steak. 

Very close would be a good smoked or Polish sausage, preferably grilled, on a toasted hoagie with mustard, kraut, and Mozerella or similar cheese. Right now, I have some wonderful homemade picalilli, made by the ladies at our church, and I like that even better than the kraut. 

Then there's the BLT...when tomatoes are in season, we have them often. Sweet succulent tomatoes, still warm from the garden, smokey thick-sliced bacon, a tender lettuce like Buttercrunch, on toasted bread spread with Miracle Whip, tastes so good I tend to levitate. For a variation, I sometimes make a club sandwich out of the BLT by adding a few slices of grilled chicken breast and whatever cheese I have on hand.  

Those are my 3 faves...sorry, I couldn't pick just one.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm gonna go one step further, toasted or untoasted (thinking sub style).

Toasted: spiced meats (pastrami, salami, etc.) with cheese, onions, peppers, (good olive) oil, vinegar, and maybe a hint of lettuce (post toasting of course). Maybe some pickles too. Maybe.

Cold: A place called Nelson's Cheese Factory here in MN makes a sandwich called the "Cheese Maker" Ingredients as follows:

*CHEESE MAKER*

Layers of fresh deli meats - Virginia Baked Ham, Thinly Sliced Turkey Breast, Spicy Pastrami and Hard Salami. Two kinds of Wisconsin Cheese, Cheddar and Baby Swiss on a Torpedo Roll with Lettuce, Green Peppers, Onions, Mayonnaise and Special Sauce. 

(sans the special sauce, replaced with deli style dijon mustard)

It's a total of over 1/2 pound of meat involved in this sandwich! Yummy!


----------



## Constance (Feb 8, 2006)

BigDog, that sounds delicious.  My mouth is watering.   

Question: Does all that sodium ever bother you? 
I'm older than you, but I'd be swelled up like a fat toad if I ate all those salty foods. I used to, so I know. 

I'd definitely want a good deli dill pickle on the side.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Plain old ham and cheese with mayo, lettuce and pepper.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2006)

bump to the top.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 9, 2006)

Over the course of the last year or so, there have been a couple of threads that inquired about favorite sandwiches.  There are multiple pages describing such a variety that you could use them to populate the menu of a sandwich shop, with the menu changing almost daily for months on end.

I don't remember the titles, but they were in the bread and sandwiches section.  Take a look for some great sandwich ideas.  Just do a search with the word "Sandwiches" in it.  Then be prepared to do some reading, and possibly some cutting and pasting. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Feb 9, 2006)

Kim,
I have many sammies I enjoy, but one of my very favorites is Foccacia sliced open then brush the inside with evoo, layer on some roasted red bell pepper, some grilled eggplant, some provolone, then on the other slice of foccacia, I brush with a mix of evoo, balsamic or red wine vinegar, some minced or crushed garlic, put on several leaves or either baby spinach or arugala. Put the sammie together and then use my paninni press to grill it and melt the cheese..Takes a little work, but it is so good 

kadesma


----------

